# Best GoPro mounting location



## atr3yu

Personally when watching people do tricks POV sucks. It's always better to see it from the 3rd person perspective.... aka have your friend hold it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

I totally agree. There is no good way to see body movements, etc, from a POV shot. Your best chance is a pole mount and the 960 or whatever TALL angle so your whole body can be seen. When I got my GoPro, I was wondering what in the hell I would use that weird 9xx resolution for... and self shots on the pole are absolutely it. The 1080 or 720 modes are all wide, so very good when being shot from a 3rd person, but not good on a pole. You cant really see the board unless it is held at a high angle pointing down at you. With the 9xx resolution, you get a way better full body shot when mounted on a pole either ahead or behind you.


----------



## arrrmaty

BigmountainVMD said:


> I totally agree. There is no good way to see body movements, etc, from a POV shot. Your best chance is a pole mount and the 960 or whatever TALL angle so your whole body can be seen. When I got my GoPro, I was wondering what in the hell I would use that weird 9xx resolution for... and self shots on the pole are absolutely it. The 1080 or 720 modes are all wide, so very good when being shot from a 3rd person, but not good on a pole. You cant really see the board unless it is held at a high angle pointing down at you. With the 9xx resolution, you get a way better full body shot when mounted on a pole either ahead or behind you.


I think both of you guys are right, all the videos I've see of POV tricks don't really show much and it's hard to see what's going on. That's a good suggestion to use the 960 angle and a pole mount for some shots. I'll try out some different locations and settings and see if I can find anything that works. But I'll probably end up having a friend follow me around, or I guess I could use my wifi remote and set up the camera myself and take my own shots- it'll take a little time to do that but might be worth it if I'm by myself. Thanks


----------



## arrrmaty

What about best mounting positions for general, normal riding and cruising?


----------



## chomps1211

atr3yu said:


> Personally when watching people do tricks POV sucks. It's always better to see it from the 3rd person perspective.... aka have your friend hold it. Just my opinion though.


That's true if the entire vid is POV, but you look at the pro/pro am stuff on YT or on the GP site, and they use multiple cams & edit POV with 3rd party footage. When in the right mix, then the POV footage adds interest & drama!

(...get a second GP!!)


----------



## oldmate

The best way to do it is to mount the gopro upside down on the pole.

You still get the good widescreen footage, but your seeing much more of the board.

Have a look at this kids video.


----------



## DodjieYT

*GoPro Tripod Mount and $10-Tripod*

I'm a lone rider most of the time. I took the video below with Hero3 Black Edition using 1080p @ 60fps, wide angle and protune off. I purchased the tripod mount and connected it to a $10-tripod. 




Snowboarding - Heavenly Mountain Resort, Lake Tahoe - YouTube


----------



## poutanen

Personally I think 99% of footage sucks from POV cameras. The pole mount isn't bad but that gets boring too. Best usage of it is to film your buddies. I have a helmet mount and act as a "chase cam" for people I'm riding with.

If you're playing in the park, set it up on a tripod near a jump and keep going over that same jump.

One thing my GF likes is getting to see different parts of the mountain I hit when we split up, but she's probably the only person that wants to see my POV footage. :dunno:


----------

